# Prevent Dealer Valet on a new 2017 TTS



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello

Need some advice from the members in similar situation before.

Collect my new TTS on 1st March and have requested the dealer does not allow their valet to wash the car, for obvious reasons from the many horror stories on here about this.

They have told me they must wash the car as it is their companies policy. I am not happy with this and would prefer to clean and protect my new car when I receive this.

Anyone with a similar dealer response and how one stands legally on this, as surely it is my car I can decide what is done to it?

Thank you


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Which dealership is this?

I am in the same boat as you.....


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I've never had a problem and would prefer the garage to clean and inspect a new car,as once it's driven off the forecourt any untold damage would have no come back,so I'm not surprised the dealer is hesitant.

If the prep is no good and it's been scratched then you can reject the car.Don't forget,the car isn't yours until you've paid for it or am I missing something here...


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

as an ex valeter i can tell you that before a car leaves the factory it is covered in a wax like substance to protect it whilst in transit (sea salt etc) the car needs to be washed and this waxy like substance needs to be removed which is no easy task i can tell you,i suspect they dont want you driving a new car off there forecourt that is dull looking and covered in crap.
as leopard says if you are not happy with the car you can always reject it untill its put right or is up to the standard you expect.


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

Down south, sorry not filled in location.

I have, last 2 new cars, one rejected as delivered damaged, second had scuff marks back of seats, thankfully I was able to buff them out.

Not what I have asked advice on, question is other peoples responses when they asked for dealer not to wash/valet car, not what I can do after it is damaged ! I know what to do 

See above, 2 new TTS, both damaged, both by different dealerships, do these people really care what they give us. I want to know if I can point blank tell them not to wash my car and if they refuse, then what can I do/ other people have done.

I kinda get the comments they must clean/inspect the car so it passes with no damage present, but have also read many comments one should not let a dealer wash/valet the car because they actually cause damage.

I have this vision of a person shoving a dirty sponge in a bucket full of dirty water washing my pride and joy, enough to give you nightmares 

I am pretty sure dealers do not employ professional car valeters to do this job, but please correct me if I am mistaken!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

leopard said:


> I've never had a problem and would prefer the garage to clean and inspect a new car,as once it's driven off the forecourt any untold damage would have no come back,so I'm not surprised the dealer is hesitant.
> 
> If the prep is no good and it's been scratched then you can reject the car.Don't forget,the car isn't yours until you've paid for it or am I missing something here...


Surprised an experienced TT Forum member was happy for a dealer to wash your brand new BMW :lol:

Yes will be mine L, cash buyer.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

2017-TT S said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had a problem and would prefer the garage to clean and inspect a new car,as once it's driven off the forecourt any untold damage would have no come back,so I'm not surprised the dealer is hesitant.
> ...


I know,surprising isn't it !

You'll be delighted to know that the Porsche dealership do an even better job than BMW when you're paying cash also :wink:


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

Reasty said:


> as an ex valeter i can tell you that before a car leaves the factory it is covered in a wax like substance to protect it whilst in transit (sea salt etc) the car needs to be washed and this waxy like substance needs to be removed which is no easy task i can tell you,i suspect they dont want you driving a new car off there forecourt that is dull looking and covered in crap.
> as leopard says if you are not happy with the car you can always reject it untill its put right or is up to the standard you expect.


Are you talking about those white coverings or it is covered all over in another substance? either way, still feel if a brand new car cannot be prepped without manually washing the car, I should have a choice to agree or refuse this method.

Notice you have a new TTS arriving, so for the record, you are more than happy for your dealer's YTS trainee to hand wash your pride and joy with a bucket and sponge?

Just hope yours is their first of the day not the last!!


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

leopard said:


> 2017-TT S said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Yes am shocked Leopard 

Oh unlikely I will buy a Porsche, other half and I, are happy with my size 

Unlimited funds? It would be an R8, but seriously, having purchased many Audi's in the last decade, really disappointed at the level of customer service in the last 2 years and was quite taken a back by the "your new TTS will be washed like it or lump it attitude"

Not good in my opinion


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Crazy talk... the dealers have much more expensive cars than TTs, just let them do their jobs.. but by all means let a 3rd party loose on it afterwards. Within weeks on UK roads it will have a stone chip...

It's just a car...


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

brittan said:


> On my current and previous TTs I've asked the dealer to do just the minimum prep for delivery, so just removal of the transport protection inside and outside and a basic clean. That's what they did.


That is what I requested, although "basic clean" not sure what you mean by that, maybe I am not being clear, I do not want someone washing my car with one bucket of water/cleaning fluid and one sponge.

I feel i is quite reasonable to ask if this is all they offer to clean the car then I should have a right to decline this method. By all means clean the car with a non touch method, I would be fine with that.


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Crazy talk... the dealers have much more expensive cars than TTs, just let them do their jobs.. but by all means let a 3rd party loose on it afterwards. Within weeks on UK roads it will have a stone chip...
> 
> It's just a car...


Oh not you tosh, your comments are easily the most depressing on here, and once again another up your own arse comment.

This is not about the cost of the car you idiot, it is about a brand new car being hand washed by non professionals, whether it is 10k or 100k+ is immaterial.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

2017-TT S said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > as an ex valeter i can tell you that before a car leaves the factory it is covered in a wax like substance to protect it whilst in transit (sea salt etc) the car needs to be washed and this waxy like substance needs to be removed which is no easy task i can tell you,i suspect they dont want you driving a new car off there forecourt that is dull looking and covered in crap.
> ...


yes they used to put like a hard wax on the car to protect the body, altho this was some time ago so not sure if that is still the case today,ive seen the prep bay and cleaning procedure at my audi dealer so im happy for them to do it,but i do appreciate your concern.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

2017-TT S said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy talk... the dealers have much more expensive cars than TTs, just let them do their jobs.. but by all means let a 3rd party loose on it afterwards. Within weeks on UK roads it will have a stone chip...
> ...


 Bit harsh there mate.

Let them wash it, as they will have to check for damage anyway, and wax / sticky tape residue will need to be cleaned off.

Maybe try asking if they could just jet wash and not use any sponges etc?

(Seen the wash bay at my local Audi dealer, sponges and cloths reused on car after car. They don't wash mine as too many post-it notes in seat / dash etc. And always ask service guy to make sure no one washes it when in for service)

You can inspect and then ask for reduction to cover your own chap detailing if any issues seen.

If any minor swirls this will come off when your guy details anyway surely?

Agree with Tosh, you're more likely to get a stone chip first time you get on a fast road anyway...


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

2017-TT S said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy talk... the dealers have much more expensive cars than TTs, just let them do their jobs.. but by all means let a 3rd party loose on it afterwards. Within weeks on UK roads it will have a stone chip...
> ...


You are a real little charmer.

I agree with Tosh if this is all you have to worry about then I suggest you are a very lucky lady.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

2017-TT S said:


> it is about a brand new car being hand washed by non professionals, whether it is 10k or 100k+ is immaterial.


Face up to it,the spotty kid who preps your car will have one hand in his pocket and the other texting on his mobile...could be worse :lol:


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

How about explaining your concerns about cleaning method and potential for damage (with specifics), then ask how their approach will avoid the concerned damage? If you're clear that you want to be able to inspect inside a well lit area prior to accepting delivery, you would think they might exercise due caution.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I refuse to get into a spat...

You're being a bit of a queen tbh, they are employed to do a job, prep cars. They know what they are doing, if you are not happy bring it up on collection... or have a 3rd party afterwards.


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

Reasty said:


> 2017-TT S said:
> 
> 
> > Reasty said:
> ...


Glad you are, I am not, would prefer to detail my own car.

Googled it, cannot find any reference to the substance you mentioned. Have seen recent images of the TT with those White film like coverings, which need to be removed which I get that, but imagine that is just peeling them off. If it is covered in something else, maybe someone can advise what it is and the safest way to remove it.

Just trying to understand the prep procedure, and why so many threads advised not to have the car washed by the dealer.

Hopefully, other than the thread bullies who have just appeared, others can offer their advice, or does everyone just allow their dealers to clean their new car before delivery, which I find hard to believe with so many on here sending them to the detailers.


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

Reasty said:


> 2017-TT S said:
> 
> 
> > Reasty said:
> ...


Glad you are, I am not, would prefer to detail my own car.

Googled it, cannot find any reference to the substance you mentioned. Have seen recent images of the TT with those White film like coverings, which need to be removed which I get that, but imagine that is just peeling them off. If it is covered in something else, maybe someone can advise what it is and the safest way to remove it.

Just trying to understand the prep procedure, and why so many threads advised not to have the car washed by the dealer.

Hopefully, other than the thread bullies who have just appeared, others can offer their advice, or does everyone just allow their dealers to clean their new car before delivery, which I find hard to believe with so many on here sending them to the detailers.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

i have to agree with toshiba,its a pointless argument,also to many threads recently have ended up with people just insulting each other,i really dont get it,we are all here to help each other and value each others opinions or else we wouldnt ask questions to start with,being insulting is no way to get people to help or give there opinions of which you can take no notice of if you choose. :? :x


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

i did also say it used to be this way when i used to be a valeter for another well known marque but we are talking like 15 years ago so things have probably changed alot.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm in Hampshire and I asked my local dealer to carry out all the usual pre-delivery work except for washing the paintwork.
They said that they had never been asked to do this before but were happy to oblige provided that I did not criticise them in my post-sales feedback for not cleaning the car! On collection day car looked perfectly presentable without being spotlessly clean and gleaming. Once 'new car detailed' by an approved G Techniq outfit the car looked the business.  
See no reason why your dealer cannot do as mine did. Good Luck.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm sure they will have to do their normal PDI inspection/preparation, otherwise how could they/you check it for any damage before it left their forecourt/showroom.
I've never had a prob with new cars, but would never let the dealer wash it when it goes in for a service etc.
Big notice on dash states, DO NOT WASH THIS TT & also tell the service rep. same procedure with Vauxhall.
Hoggy.


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I'm sure they will have to do their normal PDI inspection/preparation, otherwise how could they/you check it for any damage before it left their forecourt/showroom.
> I've never had a prob with new cars, but would never let the dealer wash it when it goes in for a service etc.
> Big notice on dash states, DO NOT WASH THIS TT & also tell the service rep. same procedure with Vauxhall.
> Hoggy.


Glad you offered your advice Hoggy, nice to see someone on here who always offers good advice without any other motive, thank you.

Yes I understand the PDI check, what I do not understand is why the new car requires a hand wash, I have no issue if the wash was either a two bucket method by a professional or non touch method, dealer will not tell me how it will be washed, probably for the same reason you do not allow your car to be cleaned when at dealers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I would like to think that a new car would be given more care than the normal bucket & mop procedure I've seen on cars after a service.  
Hoggy.


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

Shug750S said:


> 2017-TT S said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


No not harsh, one too many comments with no relevance to the question asked.

Good point, but they may say they will use a power washer, would they really do so. I doubt it.

Topic is not about stone chips, but your close with the swirls


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

Gulliver said:


> 2017-TT S said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Yes and you another sharing booties with tosh, enough said


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

Arbalest said:


> I'm in Hampshire and I asked my local dealer to carry out all the usual pre-delivery work except for washing the paintwork.
> They said that they had never been asked to do this before but were happy to oblige provided that I did not criticise them in my post-sales feedback for not cleaning the car! On collection day car looked perfectly presentable without being spotlessly clean and gleaming. Once 'new car detailed' by an approved G Techniq outfit the car looked the business.
> See no reason why your dealer cannot do as mine did. Good Luck.


At last!!

Many thanks for your comment, and spot on, exactly what I would like, but being told I must have their wash. Glad you had yours done the way you felt it should be, I can now get back to my dealer and argue the fact now.

If you can let me know which dealer you purchased from that would help my case, cheers


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

2017-TT S said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Let them wash it, as they will have to check for damage anyway, and wax / sticky tape residue will need to be cleaned off.
> ...


A lot quicker to power wash than to do it by hand.

Just ask them to power wash it and not to sponge or leather it dry?

Ask if you can see their wash bay - at my dealer it's round the back and you can walk past after you've parked the car, so they can't stop you looking.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> 2017-TT S said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


This is good advice, if you can see there wash bay it will give you a good indication of how they run there ship,and then if your unhappy at least you can say uve seen it and your not happy with what uve seen.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

I made it a condition of the purchase contract that the car must have no swirls. Picked it up and followed around by the salesman as I checked for compliance with the contract!

All was perfect


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

I have 4 brand new TT from various different dealers. Never had a problem with them prepping/cleaning the car.

They then go to my valet to be waxed etc and he has never spotted swirls/problems with the paintwork


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

BauhauTTS said:


> How about explaining your concerns about cleaning method and potential for damage (with specifics), then ask how their approach will avoid the concerned damage? If you're clear that you want to be able to inspect inside a well lit area prior to accepting delivery, you would think they might exercise due caution.


Only have one concern, the car is not cleaned unless a non touch method or by someone who knows how to clean a car without damaging the paintwork.

If people think their new cars are lovingly cared for prior to accepting delivery, they are living in cuckoo world.

Speaking of cuckoo, one wonders when the resident demo is back will comment, now that is one cuckoo individual


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

Reasty said:


> i have to agree with toshiba,its a pointless argument,also to many threads recently have ended up with people just insulting each other,i really dont get it,we are all here to help each other and value each others opinions or else we wouldnt ask questions to start with,being insulting is no way to get people to help or give there opinions of which you can take no notice of if you choose. :? :x


Another idiot who cannot read, just because some chap with 1000's of posts makes a comment does not mean they are right 100% of the time.

His comment was quoted as about cost of car, totally nothing to do with the thread and merely the usual individuals down right miserable posting on topics just to increase his count and satisfy his ego, as many of you do

Now if you and any other regular who pops round tosh's cubby hole for some fun, enjoy, take extra lube, and go annoy another thread where you have experiences to comment properly instead of constantly disrupting a genuine thread by someone asking for Help on a genuine issue.

What gets me is you idiots who spout out your rubbish would be the first to tell your dealer to stop that trainee washing your brand new car with a bucket and sponge if it was done in front of you.

Your full of it, in fact there are lots of you, but thankfully we have people like Hoggy and a few others who have expressed a genuine comment, who make it worth while for us to continue to ask. They have commented on their experiences, not what they think the populas want to hear........ real men!!


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

2017-TT S said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > i have to agree with toshiba,its a pointless argument,also to many threads recently have ended up with people just insulting each other,i really dont get it,we are all here to help each other and value each others opinions or else we wouldnt ask questions to start with,being insulting is no way to get people to help or give there opinions of which you can take no notice of if you choose. :? :x
> ...


Ok point taken I shall not comment again,if you look up on this page I actually tried to help,sorry you have taken offence,for the record tho I am not an idiot in the slightest and I am very good at reading.


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

GrantTTS said:


> I made it a condition of the purchase contract that the car must have no swirls. Picked it up and followed around by the salesman as I checked for compliance with the contract!
> 
> All was perfect


Think that was a good idea, and that let your dealer know they were on notice to ensure it was pristine.


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

2017-TT S said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > i have to agree with toshiba,its a pointless argument,also to many threads recently have ended up with people just insulting each other,i really dont get it,we are all here to help each other and value each others opinions or else we wouldnt ask questions to start with,being insulting is no way to get people to help or give there opinions of which you can take no notice of if you choose. :? :x
> ...


Oh Dear 

Does your Husband know you use such foul language, not very ladylike at all :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you're the only person insulting people.. :lol:


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

Neil M said:


> I have 4 brand new TT from various different dealers. Never had a problem with them prepping/cleaning the car.
> 
> They then go to my valet to be waxed etc and he has never spotted swirls/problems with the paintwork


Glad you have had good experiences Neil.

So have I for nearly a decade.


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

Oh Dear 

Does your Husband know you use such foul language, not very ladylike at all :?[/quote]

Hey gulli

Do not think I have used any foul language unless lube, idiots, tosh, is foul language???? :lol:

Oh by the way, if I wanted to be tosh's mate, I would need lube also, maybe your confused why I mentioned lube?

Now that would get me banned if I have to explain that to you lol


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey gulli

Do not think I have used any foul language unless lube, idiots, tosh, is foul language???? :lol:

Oh by the way, if I wanted to be tosh's mate, I would need lube also, maybe your confused why I mentioned lube?

Now that would get me banned if I have to explain that to you lol[/quote]

*Well I am sorry but I find your homophobic terminology offensive, I am sure some of the guys may find it acceptable but I suspect other female posters on here find it to be unacceptable like I do.

Just because some on here think you are being overly precious with your attitude to the delivery of your new car it is no reason to use offensive language/terminology at them. We have tried to treat you with respect, please return the courtesy.

Thank you.*


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I also find someone who dosnt even know me implying I f**k other men up the ar*e highly offensive as does my wife,especially when I was simply trying to help and give my advice as someone who used to prep cars,to be branded an idiot who can't read for no reason whatsoever is unessesary.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Anyway.... back to the OP.

Although I didn't feel the need to prevent the dealer from washing my new car before I took delivery, I can't understand why it would be unreasonable for you to ask them to do so, especially as you've had issues with new cars in the past.

I think it'd be best to make the dealer aware of your concerns and the reason for them in advance of delivery... kind of putting them on notice that you're not going to be messed around and I'm sure they'll be extremely keen to comply with your wishes.

Oh.. and I hope your new car turns out to be everything you want/expect it to be


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

I find offensive people who come into a forum to disrupt the topic, I have reported the previous persons statement, lets leave the moderators to decide what is offensive and bad language.

Reasty, you claimed the thread was pointless, it is not you to tell me it is pointless, to me I have asked a genuine question, and a few have posted genuine answers, really do not see what right you or tosh have any right to judge what topic is right, just, or pointless.

Seen it time and time again, the same people on here posting derogatory comments in topics. If you want me to re-post tosh's comments, which started the off topic convo, I will happily do so, just ask.


----------



## 2017-TT S (Feb 6, 2017)

Jannerman said:


> Anyway.... back to the OP.
> 
> Although I didn't feel the need to prevent the dealer from washing my new car before I took delivery, I can't understand why it would be unreasonable for you to ask them to do so, especially as you've had issues with new cars in the past.
> 
> ...


You are correct jannerman, only last 12 months have I had the need to instruct my dealer on what I feel is acceptable quality when taking delivery.

One can only imagine how gut wrenching it is to wait 3 months to receive your pride and joy, to discover, not only damage to the paintwork, but that the dealer knowingly tried to cover it up, and still delivered it in that condition.

I am not going to bore people with the details, but as per topic, I asked for the prep a certain way, I was told it had to be done their way, which I feel I should have a choice. Only one person has expressed they had that choice so far.

A different topic on here, quite a lot were stating they told their dealers not to wash the car, beginning to wonder if what they said was actually what happens.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

well that escalated quickly.

good luck with your new car


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

2017-TT S said:


> I am not happy with this and would prefer to clean and protect my new car when I receive this.


You seem to be missing a massive stage in all this.

The paint from the factory will be in a poor condition. So even if it's not washed by the dealer if you want it in the best condition before you have it coated you will still have to have it machine polished and detailed before you put any protection on.

My point? Well if you have it machine polished anyway, it will remove any swirls or defects made by the dealer washing it.

If you're just taking a new car home, washing it and putting a coating on it, you're wasting your own time as you're just covering up poor paint.


----------

